# New blu ray DVD does not sync good



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

The audio and video does not sync. I adjust the A/V setting but does no good… any advice? we spent 170$ on it. Please help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is the DVD one you made ... or bought ???
If you can, What happens if you put the video on a USB Flash and play it thru the player ???

Do you know that DVDs are obsolete ???


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

These is a bought DVDs none of them were "made"… some of them i bought about 15 years ago, havent been played since. I just tested the blu rays, they play syc great… what do you mean they're obsolete? Ive been living in Mexico with my mom for the last 12 years. The USB pendrive videos work fine too. It is just my DVDs are out of sync.








I bought the Mork season 1 DVD set about 2006… now its out of sync so are other DVDs all storebought.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Tested in the new Blu-Ray Player ????


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

YES! I gave you all the info..
I need to get this fixed because all of my old DVDs are not on blu ray… PLEASE. ☹
my DVDs are out of sync on the new bluray/DVD player!
If i can have someone show how work this thing…








that would be a huge help… please… i have DVDs that are not available on blu rays…


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Well.. for awhile it was sync at 30… and then when i turned it off and later on again… it was out of synce again… and yes on store bought DVDs… will someone please help me? 😩☹☹


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't know what to tell you .. Other than to try a different drive.
I'd be tempted to try to convert to the non-BluRay DVDs to a mp4 _(digital)_ with the free Handbrake.
I know that if the video is not set to Constant Frame rate, You will probably have lip sync Problems.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is the official FAQ from SONY: https://www.sony.com/electronics/su...players-recorders/bdp-s1700/articles/00025203


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok.. i found the culpret.. its the Bose speaker that my mom uses because of her bad hearing. The TV is connected to it. When put the TV back on “TV speaker..
It was perfectly in sync. This going to defeat the main purpose why i bought the player in the first place. Living in Mexico, Mexican cable (at least where we live) has no English speaking US channels. My mom misses her old shows amd some of them are only available on DVD, so we bought a multi region blu ray/DVD player and were gonna try to get most of her fav shows on DVD… but since were having problems with the player syncing up with the bose…. ☹
It would’ve been a whole lot easier if we moved back to the US…☹☹


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I feel i should start a new topic on this…


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nope.. please delete that new topic…
ALL my DVDs are playing out of sync. No rhyme or reason, they just are…
Blurays are fine, USB pen drives are fine.ll its my old DVDs will not sync…
☹☹i just may have bought a faulty player.. i do not understand at all those directions by Sony.. i have to have soneone physilcly here with me who knows alot more than i do, helping me… but
That ain’t gonna happen… so i guess its just rotten luck for me..😪😪


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

OK… is there a way i can email sony itself… ANYTHING…😩😩 I really think NEED HELP with this.. im sorry im desperate, but i just do not understand…i bought this player specifically for my mom so we can order American TV shows on DVD (since most not available on Blu ray) my mom keeos asking how we can get American shows in Mexico, but apps like HULU doent seem to work in Mexico. So now im dealing with a player that can not sync DVDs properly… and.. just for the record… NO, they are NOT homemade DVDs but REAL store bought DVDs that are missyncing. I just cant seem to get any help from anywhere…☹☹😩


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Where did you get the Blu-Ray player ??
Can you return/exchange it ???


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

From US Amazon… so its gonna be next to impossible…☹
Theres GOT to be a way to fix this with a simple setting i know nothing about and is not mentioned in the manual…. I know i missing something… BUT WHAT??😩😩
PLEEZE! Dont tell me i got a faulty player! That would send my mom to the roof and she has a heart condition….


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Is handbrake free? Because i can not make an order payment, my mom has to agree and shes my beneficiary. Snd she doesn’t understand how modern technology or on line orders work since shes been in Mexico for 12 years…


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes ... Handbrake is free
Does Amazon deliver in Mexico ??
Are you a Prime member ??


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

NOPE! I just read where it only rips NONCOPYRIGHTED DVDs… im sorry i know that might be illeagel, i think but im in a very desperate situation here. Most of my DVDs i have left are not available on Blu ray or streaming. And even if they were available for streaming, its only available if you live in the US. So… i guess im screwed. THIS is one of the major reasons why i wanted to move back to the US, so mom can be happy with her old cable like Foxnews (not in Mexico) her Lifetime, Home & Garden network (only available here in SPANISH) so now shes gonna complain some more! 😩 Well… she didn’t want to move so…. THIS was our only option..
Now buying a multregion US BlurayDVD player didn’t work..so… what else can we do?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DBR70 said:


> what else can we do?


Maybe get a non-Blu ray player ... They're cheap


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I do have a portable US DVD drive for HP computer connects via USB. If i can make it connect to the USB on the Blu ray player or smart TV…..
RIIIIGHT! 🤪
my mom is fed up angry right now… shes not in the mood to be suggested to buy a DVD only player.…
I could take my whole laptop and connect to the TV HDMI with the DVD port drive connected with the laptop.. thats gonna take alot of wires and momis gonna be unhappy with the mess…


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

🤷🤷 i don’t know… IS there a way i can hook in a DVD port drive directly into another device besides a computer and make it work??? 🤷🤷
is there a USB/HDMI adapter or SOMETHING like that??
Im just looking for an easy way out…
The only easy way out i see is to MOVE BACK TO THE US Freaking AAAAA!!!!😩😩😩 which she WILL NOT DO! 😩😩😩


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DBR70 said:


> I do have a portable US DVD drive for HP computer connects via USB. If i can make it connect to the USB on the Blu ray player or smart TV…..
> RIIIIGHT! 🤪


That should work.
Is the power in Mexico 60 cycles ???


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

i just rememberd, i tried to connect it USB to the LG smartTV once... wouldnt work. I dont know what the cycles are… how about with an adapter like this?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

THIS is the answer i found on Google...
"If your DVD player doesn't have any connections other than USB then it isn't a DVD player but an external PC DVD drive. Since your TV won't have drivers to use the USB port for a DVD drive you can't use it with your TV."
😢 Whats the point??!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If that were totally true ....
Then my USB flash drives wouldn't work on my Samsung Smart TV


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

But i tried it on the LG SmartTV once, didnt work…
Then just now on the new bluray DVD, it just had “?” over the USB icon, meaning it couldn’t recognize it.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I just read on another message board that multi region or region free blu ray/DVD players will have out of sync problems with DVDs… i wish someone would’ve told me that before I spent the extra bucks on a multi region…☹☹ I never sent back anything on Amazon before.. 😩


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

As it's only a DVD issue, I'd question the format of the DVDs (NTSC or PAL). 

A multi-region player allows you to play DVDs for any region. That, in itself, is not an issue. The issue is that not all DVD's use the same format. This causes issues when you play NTSC on a PAL TV or PAL on an NTSC TV. 
DVD regions are assigned as follows:

Region 1: USA, Canada
Region 2: Japan, Europe, South Africa, Middle East, Greenland
Region 3: S.Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, parts of South East Asia
Region 4: Australia, New Zealand, Latin America (including Mexico)
Region 5: Eastern Europe, Russia, India, Africa
Region 6: China
Region 7: Reserved for unspecified special use.
Region 8: Reserved for cruise ships, airlines, and other international venues.
Region 0 or Region ALL: Discs are uncoded and can be played worldwide. However, you must play PAL discs in a PAL-compatible unit and NTSC discs in an NTSC-compatible unit.


NTSC is the analog TV format historically associated with the United States, Canada, Japan, South Korea, Mexico, Philippines, Taiwan, and other countries. PAL is the analog color TV format historically associated with most of Europe, most of Africa, China, India, Australia, New Zealand, Israel, North Korea, and other countries (Brazil adopted the variant PAL-M, which uses the refresh rate and resolution commonly associated with NTSC). SECAM, a format associated with French-speaking Europe, while using the same resolution and refresh rate as PAL, is a distinct format which uses a very different system of color encoding. Some DVD players can only play discs identified as NTSC, PAL or SECAM, while others can play multiple standards


As noted above, both the US and Mexico use NTSC. So any region 1 or region 4 discs should playback without any issues.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, why wont it sync?!😩😩 i even asked this on Amazon ..where i got it.. the only answer i got was change the HDMI cord… NOPE… didnt help? Did i get a faulty player?!?? Is there a way to post a video here to show you what im experiencing? I already filmed it, i just need to post it here. Its very short, just an example…


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I assume that you mean the audio doesn't match the video?

Some players have a setting in the audio options to adjust audio delay. But, in my experience, no adjustments should be necessary for a DVD player directly connected to the TV. As it only appears to be a affecting DVD (ie: BluRay works), and assuming that you are playing region 1 or 4 DVD's, I'd say the player is faulty.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok… so let me get this straight in my head:
We just spent 177$ on a faulty player for the sole purpose so my mom can watch favorite American shows she used to watch before we moved to Mexico. That we can order DVDs of from Amazon (because most of these shows not on blu ray) and the DVD portion of the player cant play in sync because Amazon sent us a faulty player and we have no way of returning. Is that the cold hard cruel truth of it. How can I explain this this to my mom?!😩😩😩
(Also Mexican Amazon Prime or Netflix wont have those shows either… i wanted to move back to the US… she wanted to stay… NOW look where we are!!!😩☹😩☹😪😩😩 I can tell you right now… shes not gonna believe it was faulty shes gonna somehow blame me…


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

(sorry, there was another 2 paragraphs in my last post that evidently didn't make it)

Just to confirm what I've read so far, the audio good straight from the DVD Player to the TV? 

In which case the audio issue is the TV. This isn't uncommon when using multiple devices. Audio issues are almost always the device(s) in the middle. IE: DVD Player to TV = good. DVD Player to TV to "audio output" = bad. 

The only solution would be to switch to a different audio setup, such as using a home theater system. Then everything would connect to an Audio Video Receiver (AVR). The AVR would process the audio and output over the speakers and pass the video onto the TV.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

...and again, I don't know what's up with this site, but it keeps insisting that I'm "editing" a post when I try to save and dropping information. I'm not retyping my reply again... the summary above is enough.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok.. there was another blu ray DVD player (which was old and wore out) that played fine with this TV with the same hook up. So…nope… i was sent a faulty player and its up to my mom not me unfortunately to send back to Amazon…and shes not gonna do it… 🤷🤷☹


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Another thought. Depending on whatever processing the TV is doing with the audio, check the audio config of the DVD player. There is typically more than one output type available. Try the various types and see if one of them resolves the issue.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

OK… there are 2 other possible solutions… but only one i can mention…
I do have an LG portable CD/DVD (US Region 1) drive. That im using on an old HP… i have plans to replace it someday with an Apple Mac or Macbook.. my question is can i use that same portable drive on a Mac or Apple device. Because right now that is my ONLY US DVD player that plays great and perfectly in sync. Im using the software Potplayer. On the VLC, it takes about 5 minutes for the main menu to load. I are there some i connect to the TV so my mom can watch her shows on DVD (via Mac computer connected to TV)? If we have to go to a Mac computer to play and enjoy my DVDs, especially TV shows not on blu ray and not streaming anywhere, so my mom cant complain anymore…then thats ok…
If i have to buy a portable DVD drive made especially for a mac, do they cost alot? How much?
Just PLEEZE let there be an easy way out of this! 😩🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

How about this? Your old hp computer. I hope it is a laptop which would make it easier. It has an hdmi port, right? Your tv. Does it have any available hdmi port that you are currently not using it? If all ports on tv are being used (your new bluray player, satellite, game console, etc.) you can still use a splitter. Basically, you attach two hdmi cables to a splitter and splitter is connected to one of tv's hdmi port. (2 input and 1 output on splitter.) For instance, my ancient laptop and roku stick are connected to a splitter, and the same splitter is connected to tv via hdmi cable. My 8 year old Vizio tv has 4 hdmi ports. 3 are used for Dish satellite, Bluray player and an Amazon stick. I use the splitter for the 4th hdmi port. When I watch an mp4 movie file from old laptop ( actually all mp4 movies are on an external hard drive that is connected to laptop) or use Roku, I change the input on tv to 4. Splitter works flawlessly.
Assuming your hp computer has an internal dvd drive (you open the tray, drop the actual dvd disk on it, and close it) you play dvd disks with the computer and watch them on tv screen. You can also use your external dvd drive attached to the computer. You use the new bluray player only for bluray disks.

Solution 2: This is the easiest, at least to me. You are saying there are no sync issues ( you mean the words and the actors' lips don't match, right?) with tv's speaker when you play dvds with bluray player. But, your external speaker for tv is somehow causing trouble when the sound is coming from this speaker. Why don't you temporarily disable this speaker when you watch a dvd disk (played in bluray player)? Just use tv's own speaker. And switch it back to external speaker when you watch live tv or a bluray disk. Is the tv's speaker not loud enough for you or mom?

Ok, I went back to read your threads. Mom needs her Bose speaker to hear better. What if you turn subtitles on for English? Pretty much every store purchased dvd offers this feature. Even VLC software on pc does that. Turn the tv speaker on, not Bose. Have subtitles on and hope Mom is relatively happy. Would that work?


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

I read your other thread, too. Yours is really a bizarre problem. I use a soundbar attached to my tv via optical cable. No matter what I watch on tv (satellite live tv, streaming, dvd or bluray disk, Amazon fire stick, Roku, mp4 movie file from a laptop) I never have audio-video conflicts. 
You may need to check Bose settings. It somehow is delaying sound from a dvd disk, To me, it is not a bluray player default. Bose and Sony bluray player are not getting along. usually there should not be any difference between dvd or bluray disk. have you tried to update bluray player's firmware? Just use wifi on the player and update it. You might be able to to that with bose speaker, too. (It it offers that feature.)


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

NO! Thats what i thought at first PLEASE disregard that other post, i asked them to delete that. NO the Bluray DVD player plays out of sync on ANY/ALL speakers…
AT FIRST a DVD played fine..BUT after i turned it off for awhile and turned back on again… THATs when the Out-of-Sync problem happened…and STILL does…


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Still sounds like an audio decoding issue. Audio to the TV is good, but audio to the Bose speaker is bad. Which implies the TV is performing some sort of audio processing when passing audio or the Bose speaker is performing some sort of processing on the received audio.

I would be looking at the audio config of the Player, the TV, and the Bose. Use the lowest quality option (ie: basic stereo audio) as an output from the Player. Make sure the TV isn't trying to process and create surround audio or any other gimmicks. And also ensure the Bose is set to simply play back all audio as stereo and that it also isn't trying to create surround sound or whatever. 

Something is trying to process the audio stream and thus causing a delay (most likely the TV or Bose). 

Unless the audio from the TV comment being OK is also now incorrect.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Jim has a good point there. DBR70, what is your tv exactly? name and model number. Check tv audio settings for external speaker/soundbar. Do the same with Bose as Jim suggested. 
Do you have some close friends nearby? is it possible to take your bluray player to their house and see what happens?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I posted the pics with the model numbers on this thread…
Besides our older blu ray DVD player that only Mexican Regin 4 DVD (some of my DVDs are region 1 & 4) played DVDs fine in sync… why does this play DVDs out of sync?


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Your very first thread has a picture of your bluray player which shows the model number. Nowhere have I noticed you mentioned your tv name and a number. I was hoping to find its manual online and check the audio settings.

You didn't answer my question. If you are able to test your player with a friend's tv (take bunch of your own dvd and bluray disks) you can tell where the conflict is. If the other tv plays it fine, you know the problem is caused by either your tv or Bose speaker.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's the link to download the bluray player's user guide as a pdf file.

https://www.sony.com/electronics/su...2b13b14d596d6574a73a689b5d4b0dc/45796631M.pdf


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Try this. A long shot, but who knows? Behind the Sony player, there is an audio jack next to hdmi out. hdmi cable carries both audio and video signals. Connect your digital (coaxial) cable from Sony to directly Bose. So, eliminate tv for sound. I doubt it will work. It doesn't hurt to try though.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

i thought i did the TV one… maybe that was another board..☹ Im so tired…since the MP4s sync normally good on my USB pendrives on the player, i was actually trying to look for a free DVD ripper or a site where i can download old shows that i have on DVD… im desperate! Really the thing is every other format on this player plays great, the Blu ray, MP4s on pendrives… but for some reason not regular DVDs. And its hooked up normaly, the same way that Mexican bluray DVD (region4 only) was those (region 1&4) DVDs played fine on that… if it turns out to a faulty player… i need to have other options. Some of the shows i have on DVD are not available on blu ray or online streaming… i guess im just out of luck…☹☹


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Noyb said:


> I don't know what to tell you .. Other than to try a different drive.
> I'd be tempted to try to convert to the non-BluRay DVDs to a mp4 _(digital)_ with the free Handbrake.
> I know that if the video is not set to Constant Frame rate, You will probably have lip sync Problems.
> View attachment 291533


Ok… this is my last resort, i didnt try Handbrake because i didnt trust that i was free or i may have to register or something. How does it do with TV shows? Will it rip each episode fully? Will i have to turn off my Avast to download it? Issues like that…


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Welll..I downloaded Handbrake, tried to open it…








i clicked "yes" tried to download NET…
I clicked in it again, STILL got the same message, i tried to search for NET in my computer, nothing came up, went to settings looked at my app list, put it in order of download date, NET not there…so…
😩 i guess my old DVDs are gone for good…😢 i just have to wait and see what our tech computer guy says… ("He's dead, Jim")…
I think i should just throw out my DVDs and just accept my losses. Theyre as good as gone now…☹


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

DBR70 said:


> I posted the pics with the model numbers on this thread…
> Besides our older blu ray DVD player that only Mexican Regin 4 DVD (some of my DVDs are region 1 & 4) played DVDs fine in sync… why does this play DVDs out of sync?


The new Player also does BluRay. Which means that it can decode or at least read and pass all of the HD audio streams as well as the standard audio streams.

In any case, old or new doesn't matter. Different brands support different features/options and have different default settings. You need to be investigating the audio settings on ALL of the devices.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Hold on. Don’t throw the towel yet. 
I have a suggestion. Actually, this is my current set up. I have a bluray player and a DVD player connected to tv separately. 2 separate hdmi cables are attached to 2 hdmi inputs on tv. So, hdmi input 2 is dvd and hdmi input 3 is Bluray. I hardly use my Bluray player for dvds ( original or burnt dvd +r).
Are there pawn shops where you live? You can try eBay if you have an account. Get some dirt cheap used DVD player. Your tv has 4 hdmi inputs. Use one of them for this DVD player. 
That should solve the problem if your bluray player indeed can not handle dvds.

if you like this idea, perhaps you can borrow somebody’s DVD player, hook it up and see if it works. If it does, just buy a cheap DVD player. Some cost as little as 20 bucks.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok… im seeing that some people are confused about whats going on:
The DVD do not sync on this player…When i first got the Bluray, DVDs played fine, BUT when turned the player off and them back on after few minutes or several hours then it was playing out of sync and even if you reboot the power it still does…on ANY speaker and on ANY HDML cable (i tried that too) and on ANY TV. Plays great with BluRays and MP4s on USB pen drives… i hope i explain that right.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't see any confusion. It is a lazy Sunday. So, I just reread all the responses.
You hardly responded to any suggestion. You couldn't use ripping software (Handbrake), James sent you a link to open. Nothing from you regarding this link. Jim wanted to check all the audio settings in each device. It seems you ignored it. I had few ideas, good or bad. No response.

I don't mean to be hard on you. Just trying to give you ideas. If you try to eliminate possible causes for this issue you can come up with a solution.

If I were you, I would get some cheap dvd player and move on. Amazon has many under $25.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

DBR70 said:


> Ok… im seeing that some people are confused about whats going on:
> The DVD do not sync on this player…When i first got the Bluray, DVDs played fine, BUT when turned the player off and them back on after few minutes or several hours then it was playing out of sync and even if you reboot the power it still does…on ANY speaker and on ANY HDML cable (i tried that too) and on ANY TV. Plays great with BluRays and MP4s on USB pen drives… i hope i explain that right.


DBR70 I sent you a PM


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

i took this pic yesterday intended touse it. I had to help my mom with something
I have to help her alot! ☹ I was caught up in that drama…
This is Hanbrake… i tried to downloadNET… wouldn't download…


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't worry too much about Handbrake. it is a free software meaning it won't be able to crack some of the restrictions that came with newer dvds. Then, you will have another drama in your hands. 
(It is odd though. I never had any problem downloading .NET.)

Still waiting four your response. Inexpensive dvd player?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

well... abut a DVD player. it seems the DVDS are the "8tracks" of the digital movie disc world. so far... never had a problem with blu rays like i did with DVDs. im really thinking about just getting rid of all my DVDs keeping strictly only blu rays. and with help from our internet computer tech guy. download a temporary version of a full DVD ripper on my computer just to rip a few TV shows i have that are NOT on blu ray or streaming anywhere on the internet onto pendrives. That way also it would be alot less to pack if we end up moving.
Its all just too technically difficult! if i can just have someone here with me physicly to guide me thruogh. our tech guy is the only one i know....


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Another issue I bet you haven't considered. If you end up buying a ripper software (Trust me. free ones are very limited.), you will also need to get an external hard drive. (If your computer crashes or dies, you need to save those movie files externally.) So, a 2 tb ext. hd is about 52-60 bucks. Depending on how many dvds you have, you might need 4 tb. Add the cost of ripping software. You are looking at at least 100 dollars. Mom won't be happy. 
Nobody knows how long ehds survive. Thumb drives (you call it pen drive) are not suitable for long term storage.

You really need to check used or inexpensive dvd player. Aren't you living in a neighborhood with other Americans? One may have an extra player no longer needed.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have an external portable drive and I ALWAYS put the videos on pen drives… thats the whole point. I will even put them on 2 pendrives… and just circulate from there. Until maybe im able to but a better USB format to store MP4s to connect to a smart TV or bluray player.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay DBR70, best of luck to you.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I had a cheap USDVD player 3 years ago but the some of discs kept mistracking freezing and all that. Then the Mexican one with the bad firnware messing up…(I honestly don’t remember it messing up on the blu rays, but i was afraid to try it much but it also kept freezing on the MP4s) originally i wanted to wait until we moved but mom doesn’t want to move anytime soon. But i did have about 4 years ago free trial DVD ripper where first 10 discs were free… and they all ripped perfectly… then i had to pay but by then it was ok…(so i thought) because “soon well move back”… RIIIIGHT! 🙄 so thats why i went ahead abd bought this so mom could watch her dang shows… well that did work out so..
I guess having a DVD ripper is the best solution since THIS player seems to play MP4s fine..


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Just an idea...a work around

If your computer can play DVDs properly, put a splitter between your computer and monitor. That way you can run an additional cable to your TV.
You could also play online content on the TV. I do this to watch a lot of Youtube auto and motorcycle racing.

If you are considering ripping movie DVDs, there's various forms of encryption you'll be dealing with. IMO, not worth the aggravation let alone the legalities.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Promising new development! But another topic but will help this problem immensely…


----------

